# Konoha Theatre Rules: UPDATED 8/08/2012. READ ASAP



## sunshine and gasoline (Aug 27, 2006)

Apart from the standard NF rules and netiquette, these are the new Theatre specific rules. 



*No spamming or spam games*
This means that all threads such as 'Last movie you've seen?' or 'What are you watching right now?' etc will from now on be trashed. This section is suppose to be about discussing movies and television; not one sentence comments to increase your post count.

Remember to make your threads actually discussible before posting them.​

*Spoilers*
Posting revelations or surprises in a film or TV show without appropriate spoiler warnings and spoiler tag use which provides information not intended for the public to know before watching the movie or show is forbidden. 

Any links to spoilers without appropriate warning applies as well. Saying "But I'm sure everyone already knew this" is not a viable excuse. Assume that no one has seen whatever it is (even if it's The Sixth Sense or The Others) and use spoiler tags and warning of spoilers.​

*U MAD?*
If you want to make a thread about nothing but how much you love/hate a certain movie/show/actor/actress, you must write at least 100 words about why you do.

Not really; but at least write something worthwhile that can be discussed.​

We hope that these rules will help and make the Theatre a more pleasant place for discussion.


----------



## Robotkiller (Nov 17, 2007)

A few new rules for you guys to mull over:

*4)  Expand on existing threads instead of creating new ones.*

If there is an official thread for a TV series and you wish to comment on an episode, please do so in the Official Thread. You can probably find that thread in the TV Directory thread (link). If you make a thread about a specific episode, it will be merged or trashed.

*5)  Use good judgment when creating threads.*

If it is concerning a particular element or larger question about a show, feel free to make a thread. But if it is something that can be answered in one post, please make use of the official thread. Use your better judgment.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 8, 2012)

I've always felt these rules did not need amending, but I'd like to expand a bit.


*6. Spoilers*


Here's the main point: use common sense. More specifically, use the concept of *NATURAL AIRING*.

*Definition of Natural Airing*: the airing of a TV show in the country of origin in the first time zone of that country. In most cases, this means that _*once a television show airs on the East Coast of the United States, it is fair game to talk about.*_

Likewise, if a BBC show airs in Great Britain, even if it is a show that is shown on PBS, such as Sherlock or Downton Abbey, it is fair game to talk about. It had it's Natural Airing.

The wrench: once upon a time, UK Nick decided that they were going to air a bunch of Avatar episodes before those episodes aired in the U.S. In a situation like this, _*posting about those episodes would be considered spoiling*_. Avatar is an American show, and thus it's Natural Airing would be the US premiere date for each episode.


The complement for a film is when the film is released in its country of origin. Most of the time, that involves the US release date, but the safest bet is to go with the official release date.




*7. Being a Total Wanker*


Don't do that.


*8. DO NOT MAKE ARGUMENTS PERSONAL*

As of 8/08/2012, I am going to start section banning people for getting out of control with this. No one wants to see it, and no one cares. 

And trust me, it's very plausible that someone in HR says, "Hey Jove, why don't you just outright ban them?" and I'll probably end up outright banning you.


----------

